# H.P. Snyder Mohawk



## Vbushnell (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice 5 speed 20" muscle bike   H.P Snyder Manufacturing Company. Little Falls. NY.  I like the graphics and style of the chainguard.  Sprocket kind of unique also.


----------



## reeducado2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

What a beauty!

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vbushnell (Jan 17, 2017)

reeducado2003 said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk



Thank you
Have you ever seen one like this before?


----------



## reeducado2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

Vbushnell said:


> Thank you
> Have you ever seen one like this before?



Not that I remember and I saw a lot of bikes in my life, is rare and nice.

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice bike!

Mohawk is a brand made by Rollfast bicycles. I believe sometime in the early 70's Rollfast made these bikes. They are close to the Rollfast and Hawthorne offerings from the same time period.

Yours is a 1971 or later, because it has the BMA-6 sticker on the seat tube.


----------



## Vbushnell (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info. 
I redirected my search to rollfast muscle bike and I see the same sprocket and style seat was used on their top drag muscle bike. 
Thanks again. 
Van.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 17, 2017)

Rob is spot on!  I have been on a Rollfast kick for about a year now.  Didn't know they made for Mohawk, but nothing surprises me now.  I have them in Rollfast, Hawthorne, Mossberg, and Sportsmaster varieties.


----------



## Vbushnell (Jan 17, 2017)

Little follow up on the bike. 
Nice 5 speed stick shifter. 
Derailleur is Shimano Eagle. Tires are Vredestein Paragon  back is studed.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jan 18, 2017)

Very cool, really like the chain guard.
Dan


----------

